# Counting down and I am starting to FREAK!!!



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

A few weeks ago I started a thread about a job offer in Beverly Hills, Well I am leaving Ga. in 6 days and plan on hitting the LA area on Friday 11/2. 

Everyone here is telling me not to go but I gave my notice at my old job and everything is just about complete. I know I will miss my old job, friends and family I am leaving behind but I am sure the experience will be great and who knows it may be life changing. 

I guess this post is mainly to vent and to ask someone to set me up with either Jennifer Love Hewitt or Alyssa Milano when I get there (figure it's worth a try). 

I guess I will see y'all in a few days... 

Man, I feel like such a wuss!!! 
Jim


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Grab something from home and you'll be alright. 










If you don't mind me asking, what are you going to be doing there?


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I am going to be working nights at Century City Doctors Hospital as an ICU nurse. I will be finding out my living accommodations on tuesday or Wednesday it should be in Marina Del Rey. The "urban life" will be a culture shock. 

Jim


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey it's not so bad out here...
Horrible traffic, abundant crime, bad air... (okay, maybe I'm not helping.)
Good weather!
Living in the Marina will put you a long way from a variety of rides. You'll get tired of the beach path (maybe not the scenery, but the riding.) You'll spend a lot of time in traffic to get to work, to Malibu, to the Santa Monica Mountains, to Griffith Park, or to Angeles Crest. There's lots of good riding out here, but the Marina would not be my first choice for finding a place to live.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Can you or anyone recommend an area that would still be close to Century City that would be convenient to good rides? I prefer to start my rides from my doorstep if possible.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

Jim:

You'll face the classic So Cal dilemma. Do you want to live close to work or close to play? The marina has cleaner air coming off the ocean, but it's flat for miles around and surrounded by traffic-choked streets. LA is bisected by a mountain range, the Santa Monicas/Hollywood Hills, with the city on the southern side and the San Fernando Valley on the Northern side, and Griffith Park on the eastern end. The valley generally has cheaper housing options, but the commute is a *****. Century City (where I also work, btw) is surrounded by expensive housing. I live in Studio City, which is in the valley, at the northern base of the Hollywood Hills. I ride the hills which provide great climbing and mostly lower traffic volume on the side streets. Or, it's a short hop over to Griffith Park, for longer spins. I also leave town frequently on weekends to get up to the Eastern Sierra. It's an easier escape on Friday afternoons from the valley. Best of luck.


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

The Marina is not a bad location to live. And contrary to what the above poster said, it is very central to a lot of different kind of riding. You can easily use the bike path to access the Palos Verdes hills in the south, or use it to jump on PCH and get to the Santa Monica Mountains to the north. (BTW, you don't need to DRIVE to these great climbing areas, you can RIDE to them). If crits are your game, the Tuesday and Thursday morning Pier Ride starts in Manhattan Beach and sprints through the MDR area.

Driving a car anywhere in L.A. certainly sucks (there's no way to get out of that) and the cost of living is shocking, but the cycling in the Westside/South Bay is excellent. Many top-notch clubs/teams are based out here: South Bay Wheelmen, Cynergy, Kahala-LaGrange, L.A. Tri Club....

The BF SoCalers do a lot of fun rides. Check them out.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, so many options. I guess I will probably just take what they have and work things out from there. Hey thanks for the BF link, looks like SoCal has a very active biking community. That makes me feel a better. 

Now time to start packing... 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

The Marina isn't a great place for serious riding, but serious riding isn't that far away, as others have said. On the other hand, if you are going to live in the midst of it, get a beach cruiser and enjoy the beach scene. Ride the bike path, but don't try to make it something it isn't. Riding the path through Venice is crazy but tolerable. Riding through Manhattan Beach and Hermosa is crazy and dangerous, except in the early morning. It's a beautiful ride, most of the way.

You might run into a few stars working in Century City, but if you want to meet Jennifer Love Hewitt or Alyssa Milano, you should work at Cedars-Sinai or St. John's! Those are the hospitals of the stars.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

In general, traffic congestion is worse the further west towards the coast you go. Even if I can afford it, I wouldn't even consider living out towards the Marina. I personally would look east of Century City for a place to live. Although doable, Century City is not an ideal place to commute on bike especially during peak traffic periods, no matter which direction you're heading in from. 
I assume you're looking to rent? How much are you willing to pay? Nearby San Fernando Valley/Glendale/Burbank/Pasadena areas all offer great cycling, including clubs and several weekly training rides, both road and mountain.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Dang, Hopefully those fires wont burn everything down. 

I pray all of you are and will be OK.

Jim


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

rcordray said:


> I live in Studio City


you ever hang out at Athena? 

JimT: it also depends whats' important to you, socially. Are you a stay home and read type? Like to be out eating, drinking, carrying on? Want to walk to the market? Or drive?

I would start to narrow in on an area based on day to day living, not just "close rides". You'll figure the rides out. But more info on you would help too. Single?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

If the Marina doesn't ultimately ring your chimes, living-wise, you might want to try Santa Monica or Westwood. Westwood is vibrant and upscale. The weather is close to perfect -- far enough away from the coast to avoid weeks of fog, but far from the heat and smog of the valleys and the inner city. If you lived in Westwood, you'd be very close to Century City Hospital, too. You could grab the bus. You could cruise down hill to your job on a cheapo cruiser bike.

For riding, once you navigate your way to Sepulveda Blvd you're set.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Awesome, I just found out I will be living in apts on Overland Dr. which is 3 miles from the hospital and about 1/2 mile from Sepulveda Blvd. They look pretty sweet. 

I guess I just head north on Sepulveda Blvd until I get tired huh? 
Also any reputable bike shops you would recommend?

Thanks 
Jim


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice area. Back in the early 80's I lived out in Palms......near Sepulveda and National. You should be close to Helen's Cyclery in Santa Monica.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

JimT said:


> Awesome, I just found out I will be living in apts on Overland Dr. which is 3 miles from the hospital and about 1/2 mile from Sepulveda Blvd. They look pretty sweet.
> 
> I guess I just head north on Sepulveda Blvd until I get tired huh?
> Also any reputable bike shops you would recommend?
> ...



i lived in rancho park, when i moved out here, for 6 months...very near overland, at pico and westwood. you will like it in that area and be centrally located to everything.

lets us know when you get settled out here and we'll hook you with the rides we go on and our friends organize. check in over here, too. bikeforums.net so cal forum: http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php?f=236


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I am The Edge said:


> i lived in rancho park, when i moved out here, for 6 months...very near overland, at pico and westwood. you will like it in that area and be centrally located to everything.
> 
> lets us know when you get settled out here and we'll hook you with the rides we go on and our friends organize. check in over here, too. bikeforums.net so cal forum: http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php?f=236


Edge I appreciate it your offer and I would love to meet and ride with you all. 

The info you all have given me has eased my mind a bit. Usually when I put my trust in someone else to make decisions for me I get burned so it is nice to hear this assignment may be really good. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

You can also take Overland right down the Ballona Creek, which will take you straight to the Marina. You'll have a pissed-off headwind getting there, but always a nice tailwind to get you home. Like Sacha said, once you're at MDR, you can go south to PV or north to Malibu (which will hopefully not be ablaze).

Btw, Allysa Milano and Jennifer Love Hewitt? You need to aim higher, son.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

JimT said:


> A few weeks ago I started a thread about a job offer in Beverly Hills, Well I am leaving Ga. in 6 days and plan on hitting the LA area on Friday 11/2.
> 
> Everyone here is telling me not to go but I gave my notice at my old job and everything is just about complete. I know I will miss my old job, friends and family I am leaving behind but I am sure the experience will be great and who knows it may be life changing.
> 
> ...


You will not miss your family or friends, but you will miss the Waffle House


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I finally made it... What a culture shock, I am definately not in Kansas anymore. I got all settled in yesterday and now I am going to Helens Cyclery to go somewhere that will give me a sense of security. 

I am going to try to make the SBW Easy Riser ride on Saturday. It is about 20 miles from my apt. 

Anyway looking forward to meeting some fellow cyclists. 

Jim


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

JimT said:


> I finally made it... What a culture shock, I am definately not in Kansas anymore. I got all settled in yesterday and now I am going to Helens Cyclery to go somewhere that will give me a sense of security.
> 
> I am going to try to make the SBW Easy Riser ride on Saturday. It is about 20 miles from my apt.
> 
> ...


Did you pick up a hooker and score some blow?


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Did you pick up a hooker and score some blow?


Actually BJ, I seen some of the most beautiful women...EVER... and I had an awesome taco salad. So much for my bad side huh? I am going to have to work on that. 

The people here seem very helpful and friendly. I think I am starting to like this place the more I get out and explore it. 

BTW the staff at Helens are very cool and the selection of bikes had me drooling uncontrollably ... 

Jim


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Jim.........since you're new here in SoCal if you feel like doing some climbing we're heading up Glendora Mountain Road up to Mt Baldy Village on Saturday following Thanksgiving. This ride is open to anyone interested in joining and it's part of the BikeForums.net SoCal ride.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

JimT said:


> Actually BJ, I seen some of the most beautiful women...EVER... and I had an awesome taco salad.



HAHAHAHA i think you shoulda added a few other lines of reference before you went ahead and clamed praise for a delicious TACO SALAD... otherwise... we should meet up and you should take me to said location!


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Love taco salads... How "bad" is riding Mt Baldy, sounds pretty scarey to me. It was pretty flat where I was so climbing is like pulling eye teeth for me, oh and add in a bout of nausea. This morning I challenged the switchbacks in PV and lost... I am getting 12-27 cassette Sunday so maybe I may be ready by then. I will get a taco after if I'm not to bad off... 

Is there a post yet with all the incidentals,

Jim


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

JimT said:


> How "bad" is riding Mt Baldy, sounds pretty scarey to me. It was pretty flat where I was so climbing is like pulling eye teeth for me, oh and add in a bout of nausea. This morning I challenged the switchbacks in PV and lost... I am getting 12-27 cassette Sunday so maybe I may be ready by then. I will get a taco after if I'm not to bad off...


Actually, the climbing itself is not bad, it's just a long slow grind to the village. You're looking at maybe 5 - 6% grade for like 20 miles. Since it is not too steep I'm able to do this either on my single speed or fixed gear like I've done in the past.
I'll post the ride link as the day approaches. Since this is a very popular ride it should be a nice turn out as usual.


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

GMR is not too hard if you don't go past the Village. There's not much on the lower portion that's steeper than PV East (which I think tops out at 8% on the turns). There is one slightly steeper portion on GRR that will turn into a double digit grade, but it's less than a mile long and offset by many rollers. *"Vivian"* would know the details, since she could do that climb blindfolded. :wink5: 

Are you doing the Baldy Challenge or Baldy Lite, George?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Sacha said:


> Are you doing the Baldy Challenge or Baldy Lite, George?


I'm doing the Baldy Lite with you Joy, remember?


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm a maybe, George. I'm temporarily gimpy, remember?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

roadfix said:


> Actually, the climbing itself is not bad, it's just a long slow grind to the village. You're looking at maybe 5 - 6% grade for like 20 miles. Since it is not too steep I'm able to do this either on my single speed or fixed gear like I've done in the past.
> I'll post the ride link as the day approaches. Since this is a very popular ride it should be a nice turn out as usual.


can I push a 46x16 fixie up this? :skep: :eek6:


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

JimT said:


> Love taco salads... How "bad" is riding Mt Baldy, sounds pretty scarey to me. It was pretty flat where I was so climbing is like pulling eye teeth for me, oh and add in a bout of nausea. This morning I challenged the switchbacks in PV and lost... I am getting 12-27 cassette Sunday so maybe I may be ready by then. I will get a taco after if I'm not to bad off...
> 
> Is there a post yet with all the incidentals,
> 
> Jim


SoCalVelo's GMR to Baldy info page complete w/ elevation profiles.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> can I push a 46x16 fixie up this? :skep: :eek6:


I'm sure you can. I've gone up using my 42x16 fixed or 46x18 singlespeed without any trouble to the village.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for the link Bixe, looks like a great ride, I am in as long as I dont have to work. 

Jim


----------

